# Toremifene pct



## bronco (Jan 25, 2014)

this is my blood work from last year test p, npp cycle

test p wks 1-12 700mg per wk

npp wks 1-8 500mg per wk stopped early due to bp issues

pct was toremifene citrate started 6 days after last test p pin 120/90/90/60 

blood work was done 5 weeks after last pct dose


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## bronco (Jan 25, 2014)




----------

